# which ovulation kit to use?



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi girlies

Have been looking at loads of your threads & i'm not sure which
ovulation kit to buy.

When we were going through our FET we used the Clearblue Smiley face
packs so obviously i am tempted to go straight for those but are the
Clearblue monitors more accurate? looking for some advice please before
I rush off & buy my supplies  

Thanks

Bevvers


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

The CBFM look for 2 hormones so should give you more advanced warning. They do cover themselves in case it does not work with fertility drugs, it worked on my natural cycle but not on my clomid cycle, but it will be different for everyone I guess.

Really it depends how much you want to spend I would say, if you do get a CBFM you can get them cheaper on ebay and the sticks on subscribe and save on Amazon


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Many Thanks Kiteflyer

Have bought CB ovulation sticks this month but will start looking at CBFM as having "funny Ovulation" 
symptoms happening on Day 10   for the last couple of months which is very strange so the CBFM
will give me an idea of what is going on 

  Everything crossed for you for your 2nd Clomid cycle

Bevvers


----------



## Tryingtobepositive (May 31, 2012)

I agree! Clearblue is much cheaper on Amazon! I haven't had a BFP yet but they tell me the day before ovulation every month, plus I think the smiley faces are much easier then trying to compare the two lines. 

Good luck!


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

bevvers said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> Have been looking at loads of your threads & i'm not sure which
> ovulation kit to buy.
> ...


Hi bevvers,
If I may ask from your signature, was it the FET you use CB ovulation kit that resulted in your pg?
If it work out then, it should,t be any problem this time.


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi 

Yes We were advised to use the CBOK before we had FET
so Yes thinking about it, if it's worked once then I should
use it again

Bevvers


----------

